# DNP and Hives



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2020)

Figured I'd post this up here for some reference.  For those of you that don't know, I am a big fan of (low to moderate) use of DNP for some quick weight loss, especially when paired with a PSMF (thanks to Zilla for some guidance on that).  

My famous mantra is "DNP + cake = results" which comes from the very first time I ran it.  Starting around day 3 I just had insatiable cravings for cake.  I ended up eating about 1 boxed cake every 36 hours.  I was absolutely miserable from the heat but somehow still lost weight.

Anyways, the point is I have a lot of experience running DNP and have never really had any sides other than lethargy and the heat.  Highest I've gone is 1g with Dinitro's stuff, but never again.

So this run started 12 days ago at 200mg powder for 7 days, then have been doing 400mg the last 5.  Starting yesterday I started to get itchy on the back of my wrist (I wear a watch).  Then on the back of my neck, forearms, armpits etc.  At first I thought maybe just due to excessive sweating.  But starting last night I started getting big ol' welts, hives, etc.

Long story short, I've ended my run early and am itchy as fuxk all over right now lol.  I have NEVER had this happen before and it just goes to show you these sides can pop up whether it's your first run or your 15th.

And just for clarification, the product I'm using is still the exact same batch I've used twice before (not just same supplier, but same shipment) so it has nothing to do with imurities.

Bring on the zyrtec and benadryl.

BTW, 10lbs down in the 12 days so we will see what happens when the water weight is off.  I, once again, ate like an asshole.  

****ing hives...


----------



## German89 (Mar 8, 2020)

Funny that you posted this.

Just subbing to read this after my shower..

I'm using dnp right now, at 300mg. No heat.  Carbs are rice and fruit.

I'll be back.

ETA. Dang. That kinda sucks!!! Did the hives calm down?  Or did you go and get a shot from the doc?


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2020)

They havent gotten any worse so I'm just kinda riding it out.  It's not the end of the world, just annoying and kinda uncomfortable.  No pain or anything.  

It ticks me off because the run was going really well


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah I've run DNP on several occasions but never had any hives that come along with it. I'd be interested as well to see if anyone else has experienced random hives during a tun. Def goes to show that not every run will be the same without some risk of a random outbreak. Sorry to hear that man!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 8, 2020)

Spongy said:


> Figured I'd post this up here for some reference.  For those of you that don't know, I am a big fan of (low to moderate) use of DNP for some quick weight loss, especially when paired with a PSMF (thanks to Zilla for some guidance on that).
> 
> My famous mantra is "DNP + cake = results" which comes from the very first time I ran it.  Starting around day 3 I just had insatiable cravings for cake.  I ended up eating about 1 boxed cake every 36 hours.  I was absolutely miserable from the heat but somehow still lost weight.
> 
> ...



oh man. I’m so sorry to hear that! Nice poundage drop though!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 8, 2020)

10lbs down in 12 days? Holy shit!

Maybe there is something to this DNP.

How much muscle would you think is lost?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2020)

Never full-on hives, but a mild allergic reaction once years back when cuttin. Nothin' a bit of benadryl didn't take care of.

Hope ye get back to good soon, Spongy.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 8, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> 10lbs down in 12 days? Holy shit!
> 
> Maybe there is something to this DNP.
> 
> How much muscle would you think is lost?



there 100% is something to it Swole. DNP is a great product to add for someone who knows that they are doing. There are may ways someone can screw up while on it which is why it has a bad rep, along with that fact that its something that is a nasty chemical in other products, etc. But when taken properly, its a hell of an additive to ones repertoire. 
as far as muscle loss, it really doesnt cause muscle loss based on the way it works in the body and its a short time. its muscle sparing unless you simply starve yourself, but that goes as said.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 8, 2020)

Quick update...  It's been about 41 hours since my last dose.

Sweats and heat are gone.  Itchiness is basically done with no visible rash or hives.  

I didn't even end up using benadryl.  Just one Zyrtec around 7PM last night.

The human body is ****ing weird.

Anyways, I waited too long to run it this year and it's too hot out for this shit lol.  

Today was going to be my last dose anyways.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 9, 2020)

Approx. 10-20% of users will develop some sort of allergic reaction to DNP that results in dermatitis. That could mean anything from itching, to a mild rash, to severe hives covering the entire body. Spongy handled it like a pro - the right approach to this reaction is to stop taking DNP immediately. Do not pretend it is a minor problem that'll go away with time (it isn't and wont) and do not try to address the reaction without first removing the cause. 

Of all the users who develop an allergic reaction of this nature, about half will be able to run DNP with no issues at a later date. The other half will not. For the latter, this is basically  a complete rejection of the drug by the body. I don't recommend trying to argue against it. Take the L and move on.


----------



## Lizard King (Mar 9, 2020)

I used to pre-dose Beandryl for 3 days prior to DNP, I would get the worst hives/rash on my forearms no matter what the dose.  Seems to have stopped the last few runs I have had, but used to be really bad.  Only needed like 25mg of Benadryl a day and would clear right up or never start if I pre-dosed.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 17, 2020)

I always get itchy head and behind the ears, but it is not a problem for me, also, I feel that it is not caused by DNP itself, but by sweat since this problem also appears when I do not run DNP. What I have discovered is that if I am dieting, I can run many more days and quantities, and not get heat until the 4-5th day. But if im in a maintenance diet, without reduced calories, the heat is problematic at bedtime almost from the first day.


----------

